# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ps4 +4dualshock4v2

## mikemtb

Πωλείτε 350 το κατωθι προσεγμένο μαζί με 4 χειριστήρια

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

